# Anyone know what James river covers??



## mikerichards912 (Mar 30, 2017)

Anyone know what James river covers for collision and comprehensive on your vehicle as well as the other vehicle In The event of an accident? Are the any documents other then the certificate of insurance that explains anything at all on their coverage??


----------



## sarasota (Jan 2, 2017)

I am in Florida and got in accident a month ago with rider in car. Luckily no injuries. Also luckily I called my personal insurance company first. They had my car towed and got me rental. Also luckily the other driver at fault so other insurance company covered all costs. 

James River guy great on phone and helpful but had I called them first, I would have had to pay for tow and they don't give you a rental car. There is $1,000 deductible for car to be repaired. No tow and no car rental would have been added costs to me if my fault. They would have covered all repair costs and medical if needed


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

sarasota said:


> I am in Florida and got in accident a month ago with rider in car. Luckily no injuries. Also luckily I called my personal insurance company first. They had my car towed and got me rental. Also luckily the other driver at fault so other insurance company covered all costs.
> 
> James River guy great on phone and helpful but had I called them first, I would have had to pay for tow and they don't give you a rental car. There is $1,000 deductible for car to be repaired. No tow and no car rental would have been added costs to me if my fault. They would have covered all repair costs and medical if needed


Starting July 1st in Florida. If you were logged on you have no coverage from your primary insurer WHEN YOU HAVE A CUSTOMER

You would be FORCED to have James river deal...

_(b)1. *An insurer that provides an automobile liability 272
insurance policy under part XI of chapter 627 may exclude any 273
and all coverage afforded under the policy issued to an owner or 274
operator of a TNC vehicle while driving that vehicle for any 275
loss or injury that occurs while a TNC driver is logged on to a 276
digital network* or while a TNC driver provides a prearranged 277
ride. Exclusions imposed under this subsection are limited to 278
coverage while a TNC driver is logged on to a digital network or 279
while a TNC driver provides a prearranged ride. *This right to 280
exclude all coverage may apply to any coverage* included in an 281
automobile insurance policy, including, but not limited to: 282
a. Liability coverage for bodily injury and property 283
damage; 284
b. Uninsured and underinsured motorist coverage; 285
c. Medical payments coverage; 286
d. Comprehensive physical damage coverage; 287
e. Collision physical damage coverage; and 288
f. Personal injury protection._

_*ALSO... uber would be forced to disclose your logged in status.*
_

_(_*d) In a claims coverage investigation, a TNC shall 324
immediately provide, upon request by a directly involved party 32
or any insurer of the TNC driver, if applicable, the precise 326
times that the TNC driver logged on and off the digital network 327
in the 12-hour period immediately preceding and in the 12-hour 328
period immediately following the accident*_. An insurer providing 329
coverage under subsection (7) shall disclose, upon request by 330
any other insurer involved in the particular claim, the 331
applicable coverages, exclusions, and limits provided under any 332
automobile insurance maintained in order to satisfy the 333
requirements of subsection (7).
_

If this had happened in July you would not have been so lucky


----------

